# Cars :(



## The Doctor (Aug 6, 2006)

Ok ... got cars it is a Windows/Mac DVD and I have intel iMac with 1.5GB ram 

I installed the universal binary update ... but is asking me to instert the DVD which is in :S

plz help

*The Doctor*


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 6, 2006)

Hit the Eject key on your keyboard (it's at the top right).

If that doesn't work, reboot and hold down the mouse button after you hear the startup chime.  Keep it held down until it ejects.


----------



## The Doctor (Aug 6, 2006)

nixgeek said:


> Hit the Eject key on your keyboard (it's at the top right).
> 
> If that doesn't work, reboot and hold down the mouse button after you hear the startup chime.  Keep it held down until it ejects.



Thanks ... I know how to eject the DVD  ...  Thanks anway


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 6, 2006)

Oh OK.   Is it stuck in the Mac?  The latter solution should have helped it.

I gave the answers without making an assumption about your expertise.  Wanted to cover all the bases just in case.


----------



## The Doctor (Aug 6, 2006)

nixgeek said:


> Oh OK.   Is it stuck in the Mac?  The latter solution should have helped it.
> 
> I gave the answers without making an assumption about your expertise.  Wanted to cover all the bases just in case.



lol ... I do that, you don't know how much they no lol .... altoh nxt time my mac wants to keep a DVD/CD I will tell you lol, thanks for your help.

*The Doctor*


----------



## UpQuark77 (Aug 6, 2006)

At the risk of sounding obvious, did you take a look to see if there is a software update for the DVD software?


----------



## Qion (Aug 6, 2006)

UpQuark77 said:


> At the risk of sounding obvious, did you take a look to see if there is a software update for the DVD software?



Er, he already updated, and I believe he resolved his issue with Nixgeek's fantabulous expertise. Let's all give a gigantic round of applause to His Noble Brilliance.


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 7, 2006)

<bow> Ithankyou! <bow> ::ha::


----------



## fryke (Aug 7, 2006)

Are you all going crazy?  The user wants to play Cars, the DVD is inserted but the application is asking for the DVD. Why are you all trying to help the user *eject* the DVD?!


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 7, 2006)

Is the inserted DVD still mounted? Check by going to apps/utilities/disk utility. If the dvd is not mounted it will appear gray in the list, or won't appear at all. Hit mount or restart and hold the mouse button down to eject the disc. Does your program work at this point? If it asks for the disc to be reinserted then you can do so after this restart.


----------



## The Doctor (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks fryke and Natobasso ... I'm glad you have sense ... I'm about to try your method.


----------



## The Doctor (Aug 10, 2006)

The thing is the installtion "Box" comes up and it is installed right! ... O yea and the install cars in the last 3 days has become a folder which i'm not allowed to access


----------



## Fast_Eddy (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey Doc, did you ever get this to work? I have to same issue. I installed Cars, applied the patch to make it a universal binary and when I to launch the app it asks for the play disk. 

I own the DVD version of the s/w, as I recall, the CD version comes with two disks, an install disk and a play disk.

Thanks.

Eddy.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 7, 2006)

Still have the problem! And I have the DVD which is Windows / Mac CD


----------



## Fast_Eddy (Sep 8, 2006)

we're both in the same boat then. I guess I'll just have to run it on the PC - shame.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 8, 2006)

Fast_Eddy said:


> we're both in the same boat then. I guess I'll just have to run it on the PC - shame.



The lowest form I will result to is Running windoze on my Mac lol.

Altho, Got Sims 2 for Mac really nice


----------

